
Japanese researchers created holograms you can touch - cjdulberger
http://www.businessinsider.com/japanese-researchers-create-holograms-you-can-touch-2015-12
======
cjdulberger
Original paper "Fairy Lights in Femtoseconds: Aerial and Volumetric Graphics
Rendered by Focused Femtosecond Laser Combined with Computational Holographic
Fields":

[http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1506/1506.06668.pdf](http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1506/1506.06668.pdf)

